# Wall air conditioner leaking



## north49 (Feb 24, 2014)

Have I got it right that my air conditioner leaking down the wall after the coils become all iced up is the result of possibly loss of freon?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 24, 2014)

I gota ask, Isn't cold enough in Edmonton.
Water should drain to the outside, perhaps the drain is plugged.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 24, 2014)

I installed one a couple years ago right out of the box and you want them to sit so the water flows to the outside ever so slightly. I had mine correct and then fired it up and it worked perfect except the pan filled up and the fan blade started hitting the water. I was just about ready to drill a drain hole when something came over me to read the instructions. There it was in black and white that it&#8217;s designed to have the fan hit the water and throw it up to dust the coils. 

I also thought it was a little early for AC in Alberta. Icing up I would turn it off for a good 4 hours and let it thaw and then clean it and clean filters and see if it does it again.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 24, 2014)

Is there some minimum design temperature that your AC is not supposed to work below?
http://www.energystar.gov/ia/partne...s/downloads/Outdoor_Design_Conditions_508.pdf


----------



## kok328 (Feb 24, 2014)

If you are running your A/C, then yes, an ice build up from low Freon levels will cause the freeze/thaw your experiencing.
However, if your not running your A/C then your looking a condensate from the running the furnace.  A high-efficiency furnace needs a drain to drain condensate produced by the combustion process.  You will need to check your drain for clogs (slime, ice) would be the two culprits at this time of year.  You may also need a condensate accumulation box that pumps the water to a controlled outlet.


----------



## north49 (Feb 25, 2014)

nealtw said:


> I gota ask, Isn't cold enough in Edmonton.
> Water should drain to the outside, perhaps the drain is plugged.


lol, No one in Edmonton needs air conditioning there in the minus 30 degree weather unless u r having hot flashes

I have spring fever so want to get the jump on getting this fixed from last years problem.  This is an older wall unit in a rental apartment, have a new laminate floor and the tenant reports that last year lots of water ran down the wall.  It was working up to then so dont think it is the slope. My rental bldg is in southern BC. so it bakes there in summer.  We cleaned everything we could but stll did it.  Have 3 other suites with same air conditioners and not having problems.  Would it be freon problem?


----------



## north49 (Feb 25, 2014)

bud16415 said:


> I installed one a couple years ago right out of the box and you want them to sit so the water flows to the outside ever so slightly. I had mine correct and then fired it up and it worked perfect except the pan filled up and the fan blade started hitting the water. I was just about ready to drill a drain hole when something came over me to read the instructions. There it was in black and white that it&#8217;s designed to have the fan hit the water and throw it up to dust the coils.
> 
> I also thought it was a little early for AC in Alberta. Icing up I would turn it off for a good 4 hours and let it thaw and then clean it and clean filters and see if it does it again.


Early??  We have natural a/c in Alberta just go outside, lol, see my reply where I explained what I should have said in my post  

We are a tough bunch in Alberta but not that tough! !


----------



## kok328 (Feb 25, 2014)

Please disregard my comments, I didn't realize we were talking about a wall unit.
Yes, freezing coils can be caused by low freon levels.


----------



## myacandheat (Mar 31, 2014)

When it comes to Air Conditioner  leaks, it&#8217;s important to understand that this reduces the efficiency of your AC significantly.As soon as you observe a puddle forming around it, make an effort to keep an eye on it. This will help avoid costly repair bills or the need of replacement.


----------

